# Average salary of Engineers in canada



## rocker91 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello,
im a mechanical engineer , id like to know the average salary for engineers especially in oil & gas and construction sectors. 

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Google is your friend...

Please keep in mind that in Canada, engineering is a regulated profession, so you cannot just pitch up and expect to be hired as soon as you arrive. You will need to go through the licensing process mandated by the province in which you settle before you can go to work.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rocker91 said:


> Hello,
> im a mechanical engineer , id like to know the average salary for engineers especially in oil & gas and construction sectors.
> 
> Thanks



Canada is the second largest country in the world therefore regional economies and salaries within regions vary widely. You need to narrow down the areas you are interested in.

And, as mentioned above, you will not be able to work as an engineer until you are licensed. Your education will be evaluated and, depending on where you went to school, it might not be considered up to Canadian standards. Once you education is evaluated you will need to go through the licensing process, which might entail more education before you are allowed to work as an engineer.


----------



## rocker91 (Apr 2, 2015)

colchar said:


> Canada is the second largest country in the world therefore regional economies and salaries within regions vary widely. You need to narrow down the areas you are interested in.
> 
> And, as mentioned above, you will not be able to work as an engineer until you are licensed. Your education will be evaluated and, depending on where you went to school, it might not be considered up to Canadian standards. Once you education is evaluated you will need to go through the licensing process, which might entail more education before you are allowed to work as an engineer.


that seems like a very long process


----------



## rocker91 (Apr 2, 2015)

colchar said:


> Canada is the second largest country in the world therefore regional economies and salaries within regions vary widely. You need to narrow down the areas you are interested in.
> 
> And, as mentioned above, you will not be able to work as an engineer until you are licensed. Your education will be evaluated and, depending on where you went to school, it might not be considered up to Canadian standards. Once you education is evaluated you will need to go through the licensing process, which might entail more education before you are allowed to work as an engineer.


After some research on the matter , i noted that to apply for professional engineer certificate i need to write an exam after passing certain criteria, to write that exam i need 3 year experience and an additional 1 year canadian experience, so if i cant get an engineer job without professional engineer certification how am i going to get 1 year canadian engineer experience


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

rocker91 said:


> After some research on the matter , i noted that to apply for professional engineer certificate i need to write an exam after passing certain criteria, to write that exam i need 3 year experience and an additional 1 year canadian experience, so if i cant get an engineer job without professional engineer certification how am i going to get 1 year canadian engineer experience


If you had read the guidance from the federal regulating body, you would see that you _can_ work in Canada, under the supervision of a professional (licensed) engineer. This is the way that you would get the requisite Canadian work experience in order to become licensed.

Surely you've read that guidance - it's not difficult to find... it took me <5 minutes to find that information on the internet.


----------



## rocker91 (Apr 2, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> If you had read the guidance from the federal regulating body, you would see that you _can_ work in Canada, under the supervision of a professional (licensed) engineer. This is the way that you would get the requisite Canadian work experience in order to become licensed.
> 
> Surely you've read that guidance - it's not difficult to find... it took me <5 minutes to find that information on the internet.


i did find about it later on. thanks anyway


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rocker91 said:


> that seems like a very long process




Yes, but it is necessary to ensure that engineers are properly qualified. Educational systems in other countries are not, necessarily, up to our standards so we are not about to license engineers who are not properly educated.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe attending one of their free webinars for international trained engineers is useful:
GEO Webinars


----------

